# Muhle Bracelet? Thoughts or maybe one available? M29 Classic



## Tony Abbate (Dec 15, 2012)

Does anyone have any experience with the stainless steel bracelet by Muhle for the 29er Big or the M29 Classic (same case) or the quality of any Muhle bracelet? I have only been able to find one retailer and he wants $300 for the factory piece.

Muhle Glashutte genuine watchbands: rubber watch bands, metal bracelets, leather straps

None of my watches are on bracelet and Im thinking about adding one to my beloved M29.

If anyone has one for sale or any experience with them, your response would be appreciated.


----------



## logan2z (Sep 23, 2012)

I have the bracelet for the 29er Big. No complaints about quality but it has no micro-adjustment and Muhle doesn't offer half links so I could never get it to fit quite right. I immediately swapped it out for the Muhle black leather strap.


----------



## Fatz028 (Mar 14, 2009)

I have the bracelet when I got my 29er big. It's very nice and the quality is great. I then bought the brown strap for it and I currently wear it on the brown leather strap. Bracelet fits perfect.


----------



## CM HUNTER (May 16, 2011)

Was wondering about the bracelet fitting my wrist since there are no micro adjustments. I really want it on the bracelet, but don't know if it fits a 7" wrist.


----------



## Tony Abbate (Dec 15, 2012)

Fatz028 said:


> I have the bracelet when I got my 29er big. It's very nice and the quality is great. I then bought the brown strap for it and I currently wear it on the brown leather strap. Bracelet fits perfect.


Please let me know if you decide to sell it. Thanks.


----------



## njegos (Dec 7, 2013)

i have a steel bracelet on my teutonia II. there is no micro adjustment, but i was fortunate, and the bracelet fits me perfectly!

i don't know about other models, but on my bracelet, half links are existant 

i'm very satisfied with the bracelet because it modestly blings up my teutonia which is a classic looking watch.


----------



## Cybotron (Dec 7, 2006)

I was thinking the same thing but no micro adjustment so I doubt I will get one.


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

I have one, and it is very high quality and heavy, but like stated above, it can be hard to fit with no micro adjustments.


----------



## Tony Abbate (Dec 15, 2012)

Thanks guys. I was able to find a barely used one and couldn't be happier with the quality and it fits!


----------



## CM HUNTER (May 16, 2011)

Tony Abbate said:


> Thanks guys. I was able to find a barely used one and couldn't be happier with the quality and it fits!


Congrats, glad it works out for you. What size is your wrist? I have a 7" wrist and curious to know if it fits.


----------



## john111 (Dec 11, 2013)

I have the same two tone bracelet on my Cover love the bracelet


----------

